# I would like some new "out of the box" music pls



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

thanks....................................................................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This one is pretty new, from November.


----------



## Baritenor (Dec 13, 2015)

How about Chinese folk music?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 111097
> 
> This one is pretty new, from November.


Interesting, but not quite for my fancy. Thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Baritenor said:


> How about Chinese folk music?


Right now I'd like to stick to music I can see in the states!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been to several concerts this year featuring ICE. This was by far the furthest out of the box.

Much closer to the box, is this favorite of mine.


----------

